# ATI Tool not working for Toshiba Satellite a215-s6816



## mfrey0118 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK I am a pretty tech savvy novice, quick to learn but little experience with GPU's and overclocking...

I am having a couple of issues...

First, I download the latest ATI Catalyst drivers, and I don't get the CCC interface. It just isn't there. There's no way for me to access it.

Second, I can't even tell what motherboard I have without opening up the laptop. Is there a way to do that?

I have a Radeon mobility hd2400 graphics card. But when i try to run ATI Tool it won't show any 3d displays, gives me some error message about monitor output, and it won't change memory clock at all. When i try to adjust anything, it freezes up.

help?


----------



## mfrey0118 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nevermind. I just downloaded the beta 27 version and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## Spitfire6 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi,
I could not O/C my notebook GPU (7900GTX). I think the mobile cards are locked out?
Desktop Nvidia or ATI works everytime.


----------



## xfire (Sep 3, 2008)

You need Cpu-z to get info about the motherboard.
Search the HD2600 overclocking thread, there's some info about OC'ing mobility hd2600


----------

